# Tuna steak, clams & Scallops - Grilled w/ light smoke -  Q-View



## thoseguys26 (May 3, 2012)

We had a great lunch today. I used my AMZNS on my grill for the first time and it worked pretty well, I just had to resist from opening the top up a bunch. 

Not much to share for ingredients on this post except for the lemon, wasabi & capers sauce. It was really good.

*Tuna* - I sprinkled a little salt & pepper, garlic powder & some black roasted sesame seeds. 

*Scallops* - just received a little sprinkle of garlic powder & black pepper.

*Clams*  -  Once they opened on the grill I put a spoonful of melted butter on the meat. 

*Lemon Caper Wasabi Butter Sauce*

I melted 4 TB butter

1 TB of capers w/juice

1 clove garlic chopped and pressed w/ flat knife to release juices

1 TB lemon juice

1 TB wasabi

1 tsp horseradish (this can be omitted) 

Simmer it all up and drizzle it on part of your tuna steak. The nice thing about the sauce is the rice soaked it up nicely so it helped keep each bite juicy and extra flavorful. 

I cooked the Tuna more than I typically would if it was fresh.  This is actually the first or second time I've bought Tuna from the store. I went to Hawaii twice in the past 4 years and there is nothing like fresh off the boat Tuna!! I would grab a beer, chopsticks, wasabi & soy sauce. *Tuna Sashimi style! Amazing..  *Maybe I'll sneak a pic of that at the end.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Everything came out great. I will have to say, I prefer scallops seared in a hot buttery pan then on the grill. Grilling them was great but that good butter pan sear crust is hard to beat. 

*The clams were great*. I've never grilled them before so I learned a few things. The AMZNS added just a hint of smoke from the cherry dust. I will definitely be grilling clams again.

• You gotta be careful because you can shatter the shell if cooked to long or over direct flames.

• You can get clam water explosions randomly when they start to bubble or pressurize.

• They all don't cook evenly because it depends on when each shell opens up. So  move the opened ones to a cooler spot on the girl or they'll dry up into a clam flavored rubber band. 

• A spoonful of melted butter when they open up really worked well for me. 

Enough Chit Chat here's some Q-View.

Toasted sesame on your tuna is killer.













That was a test wasabi. I wasn't sure how dominant the flavor would be but I ended up putting a little more then 1 TB in it. 



















Cherry dust doing its thang.  I took the drip plate off the grill for this cook because I wanted high hot heat.







Some clams open, some not. Time to move the opened ones to a lower temp area on the grill.





































Bonus* Hawaii Tuna Sashimi - Tuna was dead maybe an hour. One of my favorite foods...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2012)

MMMMmmmmmm!!!! That looks mighty tasty!!!!




~Martin


----------



## raptor700 (May 3, 2012)

Awesome job TG  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









         
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This post warrants a ride on the carousel


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2012)

That all looks incredible...JJ


----------



## werdwolf (May 4, 2012)

Inspiring!  also copied the recipe and in the to do list, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> MMMMmmmmmm!!!! That looks mighty tasty!!!!
> ~Martin





raptor700 said:


> Awesome job TG
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chef JimmyJ said:


> That all looks incredible...JJ





werdwolf said:


> Inspiring!  also copied the recipe and in the to do list, thanks for sharing.


That's great to hear. That's what cooking and sharing is all about! Be careful with your tuna, it can cook through really quick!


----------



## jrod62 (May 4, 2012)

Thumbs Up Thumbs Up  all looks so good :drool


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks jrod62

We did have a salad too with this meal, just not Q-View worthy...


----------

